
VSCode.xyz: Quick and Actionable VSCode Tips in GIF - muhajir
https://medium.com/@muhajirdev/vscode-xyz-quick-and-actionable-vscode-tips-collection-in-gif-6e876ffd9311
======
muhajir
Edmond Lau, in his book The Effective Engineer. One of the point he said in
his book is "Invest in Iteration Speed". One of the way to increase our
iteration speed is "Invest in time saving tools". Visual Studio Code, is of
the tools that a lot of developer uses every single day to write their code.
So for developer, it makes sense a lot of sense to invest some of their time
to learn some Visual Studio Code shortcuts. But, finding a good resources to
learn this useful shortcuts, extension, and in video / gif format takes time.

That's why I craeted VSCode.xyz

I'd really really love to hears your feedback here :). Whether you find it
useful, not useful, you have some VSCode tips? Or anything. I'd love to hear
your feedback.

